# BBB Bacon-Swiss Deerburgers on the “Q”



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

*BBB Bacon-Swiss Deerburgers on the “Q”*


Time for some Deerburgers, but this time I figured I’d add some Home Smoked Buckboard Bacon, some Swiss Cheese, and some of Mrs Bear’s Sauce & I couldn’t forget a little Frank’s Hot Sauce.

The Captions above each Pic should tell All.

Thanks For Stopping By!!

Bear





8 Nice Deerburgers on my Weber “Q”:








Melted some Swiss on my two Deerburgers just before removing from the Grill:







Put them on the Rolls with some of Mrs Bear’s Sauce & a little Frank’s Hot Sauce:







3 small pieces of my Smoked BBB for on top of each of my 2 Burgers:







Top the Deerburgers with the Smoked BBB:







Close them up & cut them in half——Time to Eat !!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Fine looking deer burgers.    I love a good deer burger time to time.


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2016)

You had to post this right at lunch !!  My kind of Burger, Can't beat Swiss on a burger  That is some mighty fine looking Burgers A great Meal. Gotta have some Frank's







Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks great!







You and Gary with the bacon........







Been waiting to have enough time to try making my own.

You guys make it look so good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Fine looking deer burgers. I love a good deer burger time to time.


Thank You Adam!!

That's good old Pennsy Deer in them Burgers!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## beuregard (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Bear: How's about sometime showing a tutorial on how you take out the rib bones from the prime rib for those Dino Ribs. Thanks Tim


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 25, 2016)

Those are real beauties Bear! point

b


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2016)

beuregard said:


> Hey Bear: How's about sometime showing a tutorial on how you take out the rib bones from the prime rib for those Dino Ribs. Thanks Tim


All I do is stand the Rib Roast on it's side.

Then with my fillet knife, cut all the way through, holding the knife between 3/4" and 1" from the bones.

Staying that far away from the bones makes it easy, because you won't run into any bones during the cutting.

This gives you Dino Ribs with a good amount of meat on them, very different than they sell in the stores.

Bear


BDSkelly said:


> Those are real beauties Bear! point
> 
> b


Thank You Brian!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks great John! Curious about the Sauce, something Linda doctors up or a scratch recipe?...JJ

BTW...I WHINED so much about you and your Son buying a years worth of Rib Roasts that my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  had my daughter pick up a nice 7 pounder yesterday to shut me up!


----------



## disco (Mar 26, 2016)

The qview on this one rises to an art form, Bear.

Points for great burgers and your artistic touch!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Mar 26, 2016)

Looks good Bear I wish I still had a  hunting place

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

gary s said:


> You had to post this right at lunch !!  My kind of Burger, Can't beat Swiss on a burger  That is some mighty fine looking Burgers A great Meal. Gotta have some Frank's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


Smokin218R said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great John! Curious about the Sauce, something Linda doctors up or a scratch recipe?...JJ
> 
> BTW...I WHINED so much about you and your Son buying a years worth of Rib Roasts that my Accountant
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimmy!!

Glad you got a Rib Roast !!

Her Sauce is pretty Basic, but we like it. She doesn't measure, so I'll just tell you what she told me:

Ketchup

Brown Sugar

A little Vinegar

A couple drops of Liquid Smoke.

Heat in Sauce pan until Brown Sugar dissolves.

I add Frank's Hot Sauce to mine too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2016)

Disco said:


> The qview on this one rises to an art form, Bear.
> 
> Points for great burgers and your artistic touch!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

So nice of you to say!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 26, 2016)

Ya knocked that cook outta the park Bear, very nice !   Awesome !!!   Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2016)

tropics said:


> Looks good Bear I wish I still had a  hunting place
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Don't they have any State Game Lands in Upstate NY ?  There's lots of Deer up there.

If not, Pennsy has Millions of PA State Game Land acres, but I guess an out of State license isn't too cheap now days.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Ya knocked that cook outta the park Bear, very nice ! Awesome !!!


Thank You Justin!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2016)

"Thanks Richie!!

Don't they have any State Game Lands in Upstate NY ?  There's lots of Deer up there.

If not, Pennsy has Millions of PA State Game Land acres, but I guess an out of State license isn't too cheap now days.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear"

John They have but it is not for me,to many idiots shooting at sound.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2016)

tropics said:


> "Thanks Richie!!
> 
> Don't they have any State Game Lands in Upstate NY ?  There's lots of Deer up there.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard that---Had a Buddy who used to hunt NJ & NY.

He said when he hunted in Jersey, they had Ambulances & EMT guys parked out in the wooded areas, so they'd be closer to the accidental shootings.

PA has so many millions of acres of SGL that it's not so crowded in most places.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 2, 2017)

All the pics missing... My mouth was still watering.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> All the pics missing... My mouth was still watering.



Thanks Johnny,
I only fixed the ones I have in my "Step by Step" Index, but for you I'll see if I can find the pics for this Thread.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

As promised, All Fixed up & Pictures Restored.
And Thanks for the "Like", Johnny.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah That was worth fixing.. 
  if we had all the drool tongue emoji's back.. lol 
It's deer season so it's an appropriate thread.. Nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

I moved it to my Step by Steps Index now.
I never had any Grillings in there, because there isn't a lot of "Steps" to Step, but since you asked, I added a "Grilling" Sub-Category.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

I like the buckboard. I liked the threads you and disco did for buckboard bacon .
Took a 9# butt out to get started on some this weekend. Going to use the TQ and probably do 3 or 4 pieces from it .


bearcarver said:


> I moved it to my Step by Steps Index now.
> I never had any Grillings in there, because there isn't a lot of "Steps" to Step, but since you asked, I added a "Grilling" Sub-Category.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2017)

Great !!
I explained everything pretty good, but if you run into a question shoot me a PM (conversation), and I'll get back as soon as I get back on the forum.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 3, 2017)

Yep..yep.. thanks!


----------

